# what is pork loin back ribs?



## gmebey (May 2, 2010)

OK a dumb question is pork loin back ribs the same as spare ribs?

Should I use the 3-2-1 method at ~230?

I can use any help you guys are willing to offer.


----------



## caveman (May 2, 2010)

Answer #1. No...check this link. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...pork+back+ribs Be sure to read the "WHOLE" post.

Answer #2. The prefferred method is 2-2-1 with Baby Backs as they are smaller, I believe. If you go 230°, then you might want to try 1.5-1.5-1 as that is 5° over the low / slow 225°. But the standard is 2-2-1 so you can play with the time to see what suits you better. Check for pull back, doneness, use a thermo to probe but don't hit the bone. Play with it & have fun. Good luck. 

None of the questions that you ever ask here are dumb. You are just un-informed until you become informed.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 2, 2010)

Check these threads -
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=93283
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=93357


----------



## rbranstner (May 2, 2010)

Yea I would go more of a 2-2-1 or a similar variation of that for your ribs.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 2, 2010)

They are known as baby back ribs. I would also use the 2-2-1 method the first couple of times to see how you like them. Then if you need to make any adjuments then you will have a basis to change things.


----------



## pops6927 (May 2, 2010)

Also, check out the link I started a/c your post, some good info and where this all comes from:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=93366


----------



## ddave (May 2, 2010)

Five degrees isn't going to cut an hour off the cook time.  Anywhere between 225° and 250° is fine.

Dave


----------



## caveman (May 3, 2010)

Interesting.


----------

